# Norfolkline again



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

Booked crossing out in April and back in mid-July during the daytime with a trailer as well cost 114 gbp all in.
In these circs. don't think that is too bad considering.


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Sounds like a good price, who did you book with?


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

Norfolkline 10 am sail out and 10 am back so plenty of time to get to an aire or whatever. Meals are pretty good too.


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

I booked similar dates through Camping cheque and cost £115 but with 3 cheques thrown in.
Got the same deal for later in the year as well.


----------

